# Is Car Insurance Verboten?



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

I didn't see any rules against asking? I don't know where to start. How do you find a trusted agent or company?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

StuckintheUS said:


> I didn't see any rules against asking? I don't know where to start. How do you find a trusted agent or company?


Moderator's note:
There are no rules against asking for suggested vendors. Nor are there rules against responding with suggestions.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

StuckintheUS said:


> I didn't see any rules against asking? I don't know where to start. How do you find a trusted agent or company?


I'll assume you're talking about Mexican car insurance-- but for a Mexican or NOB plated vehicle? Not much difference, really, unless you're a permanent resident for which the Mexican Migra prohibits driving a NOB car. It's rather easy to find, yearly rates are quite reasonable, any bank offers it or just google "Mexican car insurance" and you'll get a zillion hits from outfits that sell online. As far as reliability, I'm the wrong one to ask given that I've never had an accident (knock on wood) worthy of a claim, either here or there. I drive a Mexican plated pickup with insurance from Banco Santander. It's covered throughout Mexico and for a little more it's covered in the U.S. too under certain conditions. Curiously the policy includes anyone driving it in Mexico, yet in the U.S. the operator must have a _Mexican_ driver's licence. Be sure to read the fine print. ¡Suerte!


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Moderator's note:
> There are no rules against asking for suggested vendors. Nor are there rules against responding with suggestions.


My previous thread disappeared as I was asking about the one provided under U.S. Costco members services.

Suggested vendors would be very much appreciated!


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I'll assume you're talking about Mexican car insurance-- but for a Mexican or NOB plated vehicle? Not much difference, really, unless you're a permanent resident for which the Mexican Migra prohibits driving a NOB car. It's rather easy to find, yearly rates are quite reasonable, any bank offers it or just google "Mexican car insurance" and you'll get a zillion hits from outfits that sell online. As far as reliability, I'm the wrong one to ask given that I've never had an accident (knock on wood) worthy of a claim, either here or there. I drive a Mexican plated pickup with insurance from Banco Santander. It's covered throughout Mexico and for a little more it's covered in the U.S. too under certain conditions. Curiously the policy includes anyone driving it in Mexico, yet in the U.S. the operator must have a _Mexican_ driver's licence. Be sure to read the fine print. ¡Suerte!


U.S. plated. 

Google search results are overwhelming, I feel like I should use the dart board method, ha!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I use AXA for auto insurance. I had an incident, a minor dent, that was my fault. With the other party, I called the response number and in less that 45 minutes an adjuster was on the spot and wrote the party a check for the damage.

If you are in an accident without insurance, the police will hold you until the settlement is made and paid.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My insurance experience for what it is worth…

Last year I bought a motorcycle and purchased insurance through the dealer that sold me the motorcycle. When it came time to renew, I assumed I would renew directly through the insurance company. So I went to them and they quoted me a price that was three times what I paid for the first year. Instead I went back to a motorcycle dealer, a new dealer closer to my house that had opened shop in the year since I first purchased the bike. Through the dealer I purchased another year of insurance from the same company at a rate slightly below that of the first year.

The insurance is provided by Atlas Seguros and covers me in Mexico and the US, with the exception of liability which is only in Mexico. Fortunately, I have not had occasion to use it.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

It's crazy to drive without full car insurance, Laws may have been reformed, but Mexican legal code based on Napoleonic code, which means an accused is considered guilty until a trial is concluded. That's why that young American gal, Amanda Knox, and her Italian boyfriend spent two years in jail awaiting trial in Italy, with same Napoleonic framework.

I'm not aware of current Mexican law, but it used to be that people without insurance were thrown into jail until trial if they didn't have sufficient insurance to cover damages.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

StuckintheUS said:


> My previous thread disappeared as I was asking about the one provided under U.S. Costco members services.
> 
> Suggested vendors would be very much appreciated!


Insurance is required upon all Federal roadways. As advised by previous posts, insurance is recommended for reasons similar to in the U.S. Respectable brokers online can write a policy in minutes with Mexico's largest underwriters - Qualitas, GNP, El Alguila, & others. 

I am confused if recommended vendors can be posted? There really aren't that many online providers. Procure a quick quote from several as some are best for 1 day while others are more economical for an extended trip.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

All my vehicles have INBURSA insurance
Two minor incidents (my daughter's) They have been great with their service


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

A couple years back we had a GNP policy we picked up at Banamex. My wife had a small fender bender with an uninsured taxi. Our insurance paid. Let's say the policy renew date was January. We did not renew ourselves - but six months later we found out we were 'auto-renewd' by GNP (they charged our credit card). So perhaps in June we finally got a new policy in the snail mail from GNP. We were shocked! In the US if you don't explicitly renew something yourself it is auto-canceled. Not in Mexico. So we started the process of cancelling our GNP policy (we had purchased a new policy with AXA in the mean time, so we were double-covered). GNP gave us the hardest time cancelling because of that accident my wife had had - but in the end (perhaps 3 months later) they did.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have AXA and they do not auto.renew...


----------

